# beat up work vehicles vs. the shiny show-vehicles?



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

What does everyone think about this subject. There seem to be a lot of customers that will hire a contractor just because of his shiny new work vehicle pulling up to the jobsite to give the free estimate. A lot of the times, it seems to me that this is how we are judged. Not so much by the quality of the work, but by the vehicles that we drive. Any opinions.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Irrelevant.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I dont think its Irrelevant. Maybe it is if you already signed the job and showed up with other trucks that have more wear and tear on them.

I am not saying a truck by any means is how you can tell if a contractor is good at what they do or not but I do think if I see a guy show up in a van with a rim falling off, the side doors being held together by string and a sheet of plastic over the back windows (as ive seen) next to a guy that has a nice clean lettered truck, I may not be interested in the guy with the van since he cant even take care of his own equipment.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's called impression. Would you show up to a customer's home wearing a sleeveless Jack Daniels t-shirt and jeans with holes in them?

Is it necessary to have a new shiny vehicle? No. Does a new fancy truck make you a better contractor? No. Does it _help _to have a nice looking clean vehicle to create a positive impression? Yes.


----------



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a friend of mine, who is a roofing contractor, tell me that he was told by a homeowner that the reason that he ended up hiring him was because he had the nicest vehicle of every roofing that came to look at the job. He had never seen his work and hired him anyway. Contractors, paying attention to the quality of your appearance (truck, clothes, how intelligent you speak to a customer, It's all relevant. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

i think whats important is if the truck is clean. not so much about how new and shiny it is, but neat, a nice button up shirt/khaki's/jeans whatever the case is. everyone knows a work truck is a work truck, but theres a difference between a work truck, and a person who's too lazy to keep his truck clean and presentable.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

carpenter72 said:


> What does everyone think about this subject. There seem to be a lot of customers that will hire a contractor just because of his shiny new work vehicle pulling up to the jobsite to give the free estimate. A lot of the times, it seems to me that this is how we are judged. Not so much by the quality of the work, but by the vehicles that we drive. Any opinions.


I used to years ago do business in the "nicer" section of town.
If you drove through when different guys were working you would swear they must not have been paying enough to have their work done.

I have been told to my face that if I was driving a new truck, they wouldn't do business with me. Why you ask? Because they figure they will be paying for it.

Now, if you show up with a clean truck 5-8 years old, you will not have a problem.
At one time I had 6 trucks on the road, newest 6yrs old oldest around 20 yrs old. Painted and kept lean is the best I can offer, from my experience.:thumbsup:

Leave the fancy cars at home on an estimate!:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

carpenter72 said:


> What does everyone think about this subject. There seem to be a lot of customers that will hire a contractor just because of his shiny new work vehicle pulling up to the jobsite to give the free estimate. A lot of the times, it seems to me that this is how we are judged. Not so much by the quality of the work, but by the vehicles that we drive. Any opinions.


so, in your opinion is the "shiny show vehicle" one that has decent paint and not a rust bucket?...kinda sounds like it, or you're just jealous of anyone with a decent vehicle...from reading your post.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A guy I worked for showed up in a borrowed Porsche 928 Turbo to deliver a turntable. Woman saw the car and said "holy crap how much are you making on that thing!"

It depends on the client, but for the most part if you make a good impression in person the truck being old isn't going to make that big of an influence.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've got a 10 year old f150 that still looks great, had it since it was new...and its _shiny_ too ... you don't have to have a 50k vehicle to make an excellent first impression. :no:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I always drive my truck to price jobs and have never had one customer say anything about how nice my truck is. I aint been turned down for one job since moving here. I think it's more inportant to be dressed proper and like someone already said not turn up in a Jack d sleeveless shirt, Long hair that dont look like it's been washed for 5 year.and jeans with holes in like the roofers who truned up at a job im doing. I def wouldnt have hired them just because of the way they dressed. Smelling like a trash can also dont help.


----------



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 2002 Ford F250 pickup in great condition, I'm just getting other contractors opinions on this subject. Im not jealous nor do I need to be. Thanks again.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I want to give the impression that I have a successful company and showing up in an old beat up truck does not do that.

If I had to give someone a deposit check of 50k or better to build me a home I would not want to give it to someone that could not even afford a decent vehicle.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I think having a newer, clean, presentable work truck Does make a good first impression vs. a guy driving a clunker. 

At the other end of the spectrum, I knew a guy in Toronto that went to his bathroom remodelling estimates driving his new convertable corvette, and then wondered why he wasn't selling as many jobs as he thought he should.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

In speaking over the years with many customers about why I got the job it seems to be a combination of reasons. A nice, clean well organized truck seemed to always top the list, then being dressed like a contractor with jeans & either a button carhartt shirt or a collard shirt usaully from a supplier & a business card that states the facts. It also helps to be a little articulate & knowledgeable about your business & listen to their concerns & ideas.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

J F said:


> I've got a 10 year old f150 that still looks great, had it since it was new...and its _shiny_ too ... you don't have to have a 50k vehicle to make an excellent first impression. :no:


+1...It doesn't have to be new and/or super expensive. Just keep it looking nice and professional.That will go a long way.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

carpenter72 said:


> What does everyone think about this subject. There seem to be a lot of customers that will hire a contractor just because of his shiny new work vehicle pulling up to the jobsite to give the free estimate. A lot of the times, it seems to me that this is how we are judged. Not so much by the quality of the work, but by the vehicles that we drive. Any opinions.


 It's all physycological (misspellin!).

If you appear successful, "you must be doing something right and i want to be a part of it" misconseption! but, since this is what drives customers to hire you, strive to get a newer vehicle! If you riding new, you must be good at what you do!

However, amor-all your beat-up work truck and have that b**** shinin'

make sure your truck is well organized -- even if it is old -- and ready for the task of satisfying the customer! you will gain more jobs -- being organized, clean, and neat. Then you don't be cheap! and reinvest in your operation. Get a new truck (or close to new). you got to show off to the customer and let them know! -- you serious about construction and they see you investing in yourself, well there you have it!


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

To me, first impression is everything, I never keep a vehicle longer than 3-4 years tops! Always looking shinny before an estimate, just like it got detailed.. I've gotten compliments from customers and I've also heard stories from home-owners making jokes about the "sandford & son" looking truck pulling up to do an estimate and not taking him seriously.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guess I'll chime in here while waiting for my bachelor-style supper (ribs :chef to get done festering...

There's an important factor missing in the OP's question, and I have't seen it directly addressed: _What is your target market_?

It's just as simple as that. 

For Middle America, really new & expensive doesn't get it, nor does an old beater. You need something reasonably current, possibly with an excusable ding or two, neat, clean and organised.

For a trailer park schlub (no, Shane, not your people! :laughing, a beater could be just the thing.

Really glitzy upscale clients are the ones who will go for the poke-your-eye-out sparkle (usually), but I honestly doubt that's the average for the folks on here.

All three categories are valid targets from which good money can be made. But you have to tailor your approach differently for each--and that includes much more than just what you drive. Many of us can deal successfully with one or two of them, but I'd say it's pretty unlikely anyone would do well with all three.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Guess I'll chime in here while waiting for my bachelor-style supper (ribs :chef to get done festering...
> 
> There's an important factor missing in the OP's question, and I have't seen it directly addressed: _What is your target market_?
> 
> ...


Hey!What's that all aboot?!?!
:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

That settles it, I'm getting a '67 Chev flat bed, put the Porche on the flat bed and get all the jobs. :clap:


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bergstrom said:


> I guess I have what you may consider a "shiny" vehicle. I have been restoring it since I bought it over ten years ago. It is a good conversation starter and I think most people look at it (car guys anyway) and think that I must care a lot about the work that I do.
> 
> At least that is what I tell my wife when I need to spend money on it :whistling


 
I have to ask. How did you do the cab? Is it made from a 4 door Blazer?? Or, did GM have an export only 4 door GM cab that you got a hold of??


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 24, 2009)

I know some guys that are perfectionists about their vehicles with trucks that are not so new but they could not really work out of them. These are people that worry more about their stuff than doing a good job for other people. 

Truck detailing is not my job. I'm a roofer.


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

Doubleoh7 said:


> I have to ask. How did you do the cab? Is it made from a 4 door Blazer?? Or, did GM have an export only 4 door GM cab that you got a hold of??


GM did export first generation s-series crew cab trucks (mainly to South America) but they were converted from Blazers in 1991 and after. The rear doors on a four door S-Blazer are cut out for the rear wheel well openings which is a dead give away. Like I said this truck is a GM prototype.:thumbsup:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

It really depends on the customer. Some look at what you drive up in and others don't really care. Just last week the homeowner was looking hard at my '09 Ram in front of his house as if that added to the price I was going to send him. In some cases I do believe that if your vehicle is way below average then the customer may question that just as much as a new one. Fact is; find the right customers and they should not care. In this economy everyone is looking for an excuse why they did not land a certain job.


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

My example is a contractor that just moved into my complex. Its his only means of transportation and its a 89 G20 conversion van. Its all rusted out and has 4 different shades of blue to go with the rust stains. Its an eye sore times 20. The best is his magnet sticker, it says Alan Home improvement, lol, improvement. I think, who on earth would hire this guy??? I've seen him walk his dog too, he in in his 50's and look like a mess.

When things were good and before I got divorced I had a nice 07' Yellow Corvette. If I got a call and felt it was going to be a waste of my time and the person on the phone was on the full of themselfs, I used to pull up in the Vette. I felt they needed to know that contractors are not bottom feeders and we can actually do well for our selves, and don't waste my time. I also wanted to make a point that I was not going to be cheap, my time is worth something and pulling up in the Vette drove that point across.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

Master Mechanic said:


> I used to pull up in the Vette. I felt they needed to know that contractors are not bottom feeders and we can actually do well for our selves, and don't waste my time. I also wanted to make a point that I was not going to be cheap, my time is worth something and pulling up in the Vette drove that point across.


I think that's a good point but there is a fine line with some customers. I never want to be the cheapest guy bidding.


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

Builtmany said:


> I think that's a good point but there is a fine line with some customers. I never want to be the cheapest guy bidding.


I agree there is a fine line. I did it when I felt going on the estimate was going to be a total waste of time. Although, if I became friendly with my cleints and I had to swing by to talk to them real quick, I would not be to worried about stopping by in the Vette. It was no big deal, but I was not ashamed about it. I tell all my good clients, as much as you choose me to work for you, I make that ultimate decision to work for you. 

I feel our trade is a very personal one and I treat my clients homes with the utmost respect. I feel there should be a mutual respect for each other. If I feel there will not be one, I will walk from a project or price it so high that it would be worth it to be looked down upon for a few weeks or a couple of month, bad economy and all.

This brings me to the my next point. I also have a snow removal business. This morning I met with a new client and the reason why he called me because the guy he used (A roofer) went out of business. So we started talking numbers and when I mentioned the salt numbers he started sweating. Then I went on to say, since I know he had some sort of respect for me, there is a reason why the roofer you used went out of business, he was too cheap. I told him if I cant get at least 25 bucks on a bag, its not worth for me to get out of my truck and service his property. He agreed and its a nice 200-300 buck snow contract that will take me 30-35 minutes to service. 

I try to not work for the "bottom feeder" clients, I never have and never will. 

To get back on subject, most times I take my car out on estimates becaue it has a built in GPS. I dress respectful and I do not plaster myself with my company name all over me unless I'm going on an estimate right after work which is rare. I feel my 2 business cards and my new client sheet that all my new/ potential clients fill out is enough to get my company across. I have a 04' express white van that is paid off and is white. Its not shiny white, but its clean and respectful. When this Van dies on me I will buy a new van and do it all over again, only with the 10 ft bed


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I think the best balance for me is a 3/4 yr old truck that looks like it's taken care of. 


3/4 yr old =50% depreciated. 

As a homeowner When choosing a tradesman,

I would put an estimator showing up in a vette in the cons colums.
I don't want to pay for a guys excesses.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Roberts Ren said:


> Okay I was talking with a HO that we did work for about two years ago and she ask me "Hey what happen to your other truck" (which was 100% loss about month ago). I told her what happen and told her I was NOT buying another I took my "work" truck and put some cash in it and that was my primary now. I thought of this tread and ask her the question, and she said "No it really does'nt matter to me, I would rather see someone pull up clean cut with their sh!t together than a new truck or a shiny truck. So that's where I am staying shes a work horse, 1993 GMC 2500 service truck I just dropped a new 350 crate in new 700 tranny, fuel pump and exhaust (like's them quite) maybe a vinyl wrap mid summer. I plan on keeping her forever


 should have gone th400


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> It really depends on the customer. Some look at what you drive up in and others don't really care. Just last week the homeowner was looking hard at my '09 Ram in front of his house as if that added to the price I was going to send him. In some cases I do believe that if your vehicle is way below average then the customer may question that just as much as a new one.


The customer's perceptions of what the neighbors think may also be a factor. Everyone has to keep up with the Jones.

Many customers in an upscale neighborhood don't want the neighbors to think that they are cheapskates when they see the contractors rotted out 20 year old pickup parked in the driveway. 

Of course, they are cheapskates...they just don't want the neighbors to know.




Builtmany said:


> I In this economy everyone is looking for an excuse why they did not land a certain job.


The guys making excuses aren't making money.
The guys making money aren't making excuses.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Bergstrom said:


> I guess I have what you may consider a "shiny" vehicle. I have been restoring it since I bought it over ten years ago. It is a good conversation starter and I think most people look at it (car guys anyway) and think that I must care a lot about the work that I do.
> 
> At least that is what I tell my wife when I need to spend money on it :whistling


I gotta ask: What toy you got under the cover in the garage? (back ground pic 2)


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> should have gone th400


 
I don't think it works with efi.


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I gotta ask: What toy you got under the cover in the garage? (back ground pic 2)


That is the escape pod for the shop in the event of an emergency :shifty:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think how new a truck is really matters. I do think how clean the truck is matters though. That being said. My truck is usually a mess on the inside. And the 96 F250 is really showing its age with the rust now. And yes, both of these things drive me crazy.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I gotta ask: What toy you got under the cover in the garage? (back ground pic 2)


Thats a unit of pristine cherry and a half lift of 5x5 Baltic birch on top. Kept neatly under cover as to not sun burn since it's so close to the door.

Don't let him kid you otherwise.I know his type. :laughing:


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's not so much a new truck like people said but a presentable truck.. Also looking presentable


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

My question for the CrewCab 1st Gen S10 is what is under the hood...I don't think it would be a lowly 2.8 or 2.5. I would gess a 4.3 if it was a V6, but with the exhaust, I want to say you have an 8. For no other reason then you have dual tail pipes of a decent diameter.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> should have gone th400


 I have a 96 3/4 ton chevy w/ a 350 eng. and a 4L60E trans. These trucks already get terrible gas mileage, 11.5- 12 mpgs, and turn high rpms on the e-way w/ the overdrive. Going to a th400 would make the mpg's even worse. It would take more than just a trans to swap em, you'd also have to switch the gears so you could still go 70mph and you'd still get terrible mpgs. Besides, if you build it right, a 700 or the 4L60 will hold up as good as a th400.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey bam bam, yeah you may not hire me but I have stayed in Business now for 24 years so your New Truck theory is for the birds:whistlingit just goes to show you that you don't know what your talking about, youngster:laughing:
Hey bam bam you keep buying those new trucks buddy I'll spend my money on other thing:thumbsup:
oh yeah bam bam how would I carry the scalfolding if I had ladder racks:laughing:


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> My question for the CrewCab 1st Gen S10 is what is under the hood...I don't think it would be a lowly 2.8 or 2.5. I would gess a 4.3 if it was a V6, but with the exhaust, I want to say you have an 8. For no other reason then you have dual tail pipes of a decent diameter.


The crew has the original stock 4.3/700r4 and I haven't and won't mess with it. I traded a few cabinets for the dual exhaust. I have really tried to keep it in original condition due to it's rarity.

I have a couple other s-10's that I did the v8 conversion to but oddly enough they both have single exhaust (very quiet). However the fuel injected one (left) has a DMH electric cut out which dumps the exhaust right after the headers at the touch of the button.... :walkman:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Frank - All I am saying is if I hired someone who had a ladder tied down the way you did, instead of having it on a ladder rack - I would wonder if this guy is going to go the cheap route on my house since the guy cannot even spend the money for a ladder rack although he has a need for ladders.

I know I can fit all the ladders I need on my truck and there is still enough room that I can fit in as many sheets of plywood nice and neatly in the 8ft bed.


I would also like to say that I think most agreed that having a nice truck appearance seems to matter more than you think. As I mentioned, I am not going to a hire a roofer with a ladder tied down the way you do. No offense, but usually when I see guys like that driving around here I think to myself that here is another one of these guys who lost their jobs and since theyve used a hammer once before, they think they know what they are doing.


The truck is fine and I am sure your quality is superb. All I am talking about is a ladder rack.

P.S... The total cost of the trucks were probably less than some guys one single vehicle.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

pretty funny. I have an older truck that is kept clean and has some issues. But it is a work truck end of discussion. If some homeowner or contractor thinks I'm less of a carpenter or a person. Oh-well. 

I've found that it's easier to buy a twenty year old car or truck for 2k or less and give the occasional "payment" to my mechanic. 

My truck is very small and I get alot of laughs by co-workers and other trades because of it. But when it gets loaded up it's amazing how much more lumber I can carry than some turkey with a big new truck. 

The kicker is this contractor I worked for a few years ago. He was a car fanatic and cared more about how he looked than how well his houses were managed. He had a fleet of brand new trucks all matching white with his logo on them. where are all his trucks today? Gone. He was too busy worrying about his fleet of trucks and posing instead of being a good contractor.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

bam, as for the ladder rack comment there was no way to use them and put the scalfolding on, or did you miss that part of the picture? you can't use a ladder rack so you have to tie it down and when I have jobs that just need ladders I strap them to the cap that goes on the truck. I am like Fast Fred I could careless what another contractor thinks as for Home Owners at least they know they aren't paying for my truck and full coverage insurance, so I can keep my costs down, :thumbsup: Oh and in this economy most people are looking to save money, not make some guys truck payments:thumbup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I buy used only. Usually pretty new and from an auction from someone else that thought looks were more important then talent. I like it this way. Keep making 'em look pretty!:thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Oh and in this economy most people are looking to save money, not make some guys truck payments:thumbup:


 

Then I guess we are in two entire different worlds because I am looking for the type of people who arent looking to save money but rather have a quality job done. You also do different work. If I have roofing written on the side of my truck and dont even have a ladder rack when I show up to do an estimate, some people may discard me right there.

Its not about saving money or being cheaper or more expensive. Its about the first impression of you being a professional.


Also, nothing is owed on any of the trucks.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Cdat said:


> I buy used only. Usually pretty new and from an auction from someone else that thought looks were more important then talent. I like it this way. Keep making 'em look pretty!:thumbsup:


 
yep.

auctions are great.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> yep.
> 
> auctions are great.
> :thumbsup:


Trucks I'm watching this week:

























































Those 2001 Ford's are a bit old but I like how they're set up.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I bid 12,000 for this last week. Waiting to see if the bank accepts it or not.

2008...


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

I try to keep mine looking as (fleet as possible). I want all my trucks to be similar. They dont have to be new, just clean and the same color, White! Impressions are a big deal, you can stun someone by just being professional, and organized. your truck doesn't have to be new. Think about it like this, you have 5 trucks, they all have the same lettering, and the same colors, thats the start of making your company a brand name. It makes your company recognizable. That can be done with a 1998 ford or a 2008 ford. I perfer a lower milage old truck myself.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Given the current state of our economy and the rising costs of fuel, we're trying some different ways to save $$...


----------



## Roberts Ren (Sep 13, 2009)

should have gone th400 __________________ 

Why?


----------

